# Abu Dhabi is dry



## shanvaz (Jul 20, 2009)

I am in Abu Dhabi n cant seem to find any women interested in having some good time or adventures...


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

what kinda adventures? action packed with pirates and stuff? or desert adventures where they have to find their way back home disoriented?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> what kinda adventures? action packed with pirates and stuff? or desert adventures where they have to find their way back home disoriented?


you forgot to mention the missing kidney!


----------



## shanvaz (Jul 20, 2009)

*Ok let me be clear*



mazdaRX8 said:


> what kinda adventures? action packed with pirates and stuff? or desert adventures where they have to find their way back home disoriented?


I ean dont know ehere to find babes for som s...xxxx fun...even paid for fun.


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

shanvaz said:


> I ean dont know ehere to find babes for som s...xxxx fun...even paid for fun.


Form an orderly queue, ladies...


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

You're new around here, aren't you?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

shanvaz said:


> I ean dont know ehere to find babes for som s...xxxx fun...even paid for fun.


This is not the kind of forum for such suggestions.

I suggest you try and find such sordid adventures elsewhere.

:nono:

-


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Shanvaz,

Thanks for that, you made me laugh out loud and I guess I`m not the only one?!?
You certainaly have some balls starting your trip on the Expat Express like that, I hope you get full use of them!!


----------

